# A heart broken mom.



## youngmom (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's my first time to be here and please let me introduce myself a little bit. I am 22 years old, a mom and a wife. I am from another country and my english is not so good... So I am sorry if I make any grammar mistakes here....

I came to America as an international student in LA. I met my husband online, he lived in another state which was 6 hour flight. We dated for about 2 years, and during that time, I flight to him every 2 months, just for visiting him. After 1 year we dated, I found out that he married once before which he never told me. We had argument that time but later i thought i loved him, so why care about his past so much? So we let it go. At the begining of 2010, I found myself pregnant, so we got marry after that. I gave up my school and left my friends in LA for him. I thought it would be a start of happiness, but I was wrong. 

After we got marry, I found out he was on some sexual dating websites and flirting with other girls(chaning naked pictures to each other, etc), and told the girls that he was single, never married before. So of course, we had a big fight. He called me *****, ass, and you know, all those dirty words. Later I found out he hided millions porn dvds at house, well, every where actually. His computer, closet, psp...etc. Also, i noticed he download porn every day, and masturbated whenever i am not arround. When i was taking a nap, taking shower, etc. He took those thing to our bed too! He stopped touching me little by little each day. I felt violated, as a woman. And we always had fight since then. I dont have any friends or family here, only him. And he always threaten me of divorce. I was pregnant! He yelled at me all the time, by using those mean words. I cried all the time.

He said i didnt clean the house enough, I slept too much, and so on... I told him Im pregnant, sometimes it is difficlut to do all those things. He yelled and yelled. 

And because of those things, I lost confidences. At the end of pregnancy, I stopped cleaning, and sometimes didnt cook for him. Yeah, I know it was really bad. 

When our son was born, I thought things would be changed, but again, I was wrong. It went worse and worse. 

He didnt told his family or friends that we were married and i was pregnant untill couple months later. When our son was about 6 months old, we took a trip to his hometown, to see his family. Every body was polite. But i know his mother and sister didnt like me. I am a bit kiddy, and sometimes dont know how to make other people laugh. My husband told me that his family didn't like me at all and support my husband divorce with me. I felt so bad. Probably my mistake again, even though i dont know what is that....... Last few days, my husband is starting the divorce papers. He wanted me go back to my country with our son. I cried. I am really sad for my little boy because I really want to give him a good life with a complete family. This is really sad. My husband yelled at me all the time with the mean words, said I dont smile enough, I dont serve him enough, I am a horrible wife, always accuse him on other things like porn movies and said I neg him too much. Well, we moved in this house for 1 and half year, and there was no curtain. My son sleep in streets light and can't take nap during the day because of the sunshine. My son's vitamin gets low and I want him take us to drugstore, he delayed 2 weeks. BTW, i dont have a car, he said he doesnt want to buy me a car. The grass of the yard is getting crazy, but he ignored. He doesnt take me to doctor appointment and thinks that is a mercy to drive me to doctore and many many other things that make me helpless.


I never ask any little money from him, and of course, he never give me any. I said I want to go out work, and he said i have been selfish, because he doesnt want me go out work. 

Today he yelled at me again, using the most mean words. I dont have any friends here, no body can help me. I am hopeless, for the marriage, my son, and myself.


Ok, thank you for reading such a long and boring story. If you have any advice, please tell me, because i am really need some one to help.


----------



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this!! Is there any way that you can move yourself and your son back to LA to your friends there? I'm sorry to say this, but your husband isn't worth your worry! Let him divorce you, good riddance! I know it's easier said than done, but you definitely deserve better. It can feel hopeless, especially with a new baby, but you can do it.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

It's probably best that you go home to friends and family who will support and your son because your husband won't.


----------



## FL. MACHINIST (Jun 5, 2011)

just tell me where he is. ill take care of it. and i think your grammer is cute. it make me laugh......


----------



## incognitoman (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sorry to read this. He sounds like a real jerk. Sadly he is abusing you. You need to get out as soon as you can. You want to do what is best for your baby and I understand that you want to provide him with a complete family but staying in a relationship like this where he is already going to dump you just isn't worth it. You need your family and friends to help you.

BTW your grammar is better than a lot of people whose first language is English.


----------



## Leyzel (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. Where's your family? Are they still in contact with you? maybe you need to have the support of your family so you can see things clearer. I have to agree with the others, I think the best thing is to leave.


----------

